# Lenago art posts



## Lenago (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi hi, finally done making references for my main trio, hopefully i can get around on posting more artwork and comics about them here, for now ill post their references:


----------



## Lenago (Mar 12, 2021)

*bump*
Showing some of the early comic strips i made with these characters.
Funny to see how my style changed a bit over the years.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 12, 2021)

Another batch of early strip of Fado and Haroldo taking care of Niquita's garden back when i haven't explored with colors.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 13, 2021)

This is soooooooo cute!!

Did Fado actually get the dagger into his head? =O


----------



## Lenago (Mar 13, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> This is soooooooo cute!!
> 
> Did Fado actually get the dagger into his head? =O


Thanks.

Preaty much, vr games are more dangerous then people think haha.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 13, 2021)

*broom bump*


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 13, 2021)

Lenny, this is so f***ing cool. the way you work with anatomy is so expressive and just... wow *chefs kiss*


----------



## Lenago (Mar 13, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Lenny, this is so f***ing cool. the way you work with anatomy is so expressive and just... wow *chefs kiss*


Thank you so much!!
Those words mean a lot


----------



## Lenago (Mar 14, 2021)

Here is a Halloween themed art i made
(A fun personal easter egg is Fado's costume, being based on he's concept design)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 14, 2021)

OwO

YOU HAVE AN ART PAGE HERE AND YOU NEVER TOLD ME!?!?

I thought we were friends ;w;


----------



## Lenago (Mar 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> OwO
> 
> YOU HAVE AN ART PAGE HERE AND YOU NEVER TOLD ME!?!?
> 
> I thought we were friends ;w;


Of course we are *hugs*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 14, 2021)

lenago said:


> Of course we are *hugs*


*Hugs back.*

*Baps you.*

Tell me about your art xD


----------



## Lenago (Mar 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Hugs back.*
> 
> *Baps you.*
> 
> Tell me about your art xD


Well plab to post past art i made and future ones here, for now ill post the ones with the main trio Fado, Haroldo, Niquita
In a way to introduce them, but i plan to show more of the cast


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 14, 2021)

lenago said:


> Well plab to post past art i made and future ones here, for now ill post the ones with the main trio Fado, Haroldo, Niquita
> In a way to introduce them, but i plan to show more of the cast


Sounds neat!

Your stuff is awesome.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Sounds neat!
> 
> Your stuff is awesome.


Thanks, hope eveyone can enjoy the stuff ill post here


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 14, 2021)

lenago said:


> Thanks, hope eveyone can enjoy the stuff ill post here


We will! so cute :3


----------



## Lenago (Mar 14, 2021)

The main trio in Chibi form~


----------



## Lenago (Mar 15, 2021)

Showing off another character:

Marina Wolf, a female wolf and Haroldo's crush.
Head strong and kind,she is often seen coaching the kids of the Kingdom in sports and other activities such as music and painting...
Despite her wide range of skills, her true passion is cooking, unfortunately for her (or in this case eveyone else) her recipies and cooking skills often get those who try them a ticket to the hospital...


----------



## Lenago (Mar 16, 2021)

Old group of strips with the debut of Mimi and the kids from the kingdom.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 17, 2021)

Here is a art i made for the holidays a few years back, this is one of my favories and i was very happy on how it turned out


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 26, 2021)

lenago said:


> Here is a art i made for the holidays a few years back, this is one of my favories and i was very happy on how it turned out


I'd say in this particular illustration they're fully embracing their Christmas-ornament-ish aesthetics


----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)

Concept art of a early design for Lenago


----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Lexiand (May 27, 2021)

These are cool.
If you are open for commissions I might end up wanting to get something.


----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> These are cool.
> If you are open for commissions I might end up wanting to get something.


Humm i never done commissions, its still a ideia i needs to think and explore in the future.

Thanks for the offer by the way, personaly i don't see my art style  and capabilities good enough to give good commissions haha


----------



## Lexiand (May 27, 2021)

lenago said:


> Humm i never done commissions, its still a ideia i needs to think and explore in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the offer by the way, personaly i don't see my art style  and capabilities good enough to give good commissions haha


You have that "nights into dreams" charm in your work.


----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)

Art of the great witch: Baba Luna


----------



## GentleButter (May 27, 2021)

lenago said:


> Art of the great witch: Baba Luna


I LOVE THIS


----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> I LOVE THIS


Thanks butter!


----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)

Character concept Fuso


----------



## GentleButter (May 27, 2021)

ooooh yaaass im so glad to see you doin the art thing again <3


----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> ooooh yaaass im so glad to see you doin the art thing again <3


Aww thanks butter

*hugs*


----------



## Lenago (May 27, 2021)

Character concept BunNeko, of all the names this one am the most proud

Bun reflects his Bunny side
Neko his cat side
And both together make BunNeko, a play on the portuguese word "Boneco" meaning doll


----------



## Guifrog (May 28, 2021)

lenago said:


> Character concept BunNeko, of all the names this one am the most proud
> 
> Bun reflects his Bunny side
> Neko his cat side
> And both together make BunNeko, a play on the portuguese word "Boneco" meaning doll


Whoaa, love that one! Clever wordplay

*tilts head 180 degrees*

Is his torso like, an upside-down rounded cat?!


----------



## Lenago (May 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Whoaa, love that one! Clever wordplay
> 
> *tilts head 180 degrees*
> 
> Is his torso like, an upside-down rounded cat?!


Yep, the character is actually just two heads what i posted its him with his Cat side






This him with his bunny side


----------



## Guifrog (May 28, 2021)

lenago said:


> Yep, the character is actually just two heads what i posted its him with his Cat side
> 
> 
> View attachment 111428
> ...


Aahhhh so _literally_ bunny/cat "side" then!!
That's superb, I was thinking "side" as in behavior and appearance features at first


----------



## Lenago (May 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Aahhhh so _literally_ bunny/cat "side" then!!
> That's superb, I was thinking "side" as in behavior and appearance features at first


I remember when i made him, both had diferent personalities.

Like the cat was a energetic prankster
While the rabbit was calmer but far more violent


----------



## Lenago (May 28, 2021)

Sketch showing the relationship between the Hero's and Baba Luna


----------



## Lenago (May 28, 2021)

Sketch showing Niquita's original design, when she was kind of a old evil queen
With time i found her boring to look at and draw, so i changed to the more fun loving and bratty queen she is now


----------



## Guifrog (May 28, 2021)

lenago said:


> Sketch showing the relationship between the Hero's and Baba Luna
> 
> View attachment 111430


So Baba Luna plays a role in the kingdom, I assume? What would her intentions be?


lenago said:


> Sketch showing Niquita's original design, when she was kind of a old evil queen
> With time i found her boring to look at and draw, so i changed to the more fun loving and bratty queen she is now
> 
> View attachment 111431


Didn't think that was possible but the old evil queen looked waaaaay...
...less pretty, hehe ówò


----------



## Lenago (May 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> So Baba Luna plays a role in the kingdom, I assume? What would her intentions be?


One day if i can and have time to make more stories, Baba Luna would be a Villain, she wanting to steal Niquita's castle for herself and kick everyone out (not the kingdom mind you,just the castle) with  Fado and Haroldo stopping her


----------



## Guifrog (May 28, 2021)

lenago said:


> One day if i can and have time to make more stories, Baba Luna would be a Villain, she wanting to steal Niquita's castle for herself and kick everyone out (not the kingdom mind you,just the castle) with  Fado and Haroldo stopping her


I'd say if she wants to play Niquita's video games, she could just ask her, but I also don't think two hot-tempered minds get along too nicely


----------



## Lenago (May 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I'd say if she wants to play Niquita's video games, she could just ask her, but I also don't think two hot-tempered minds get along too nicely


To be honest the reason why Fado  and Haroldo actual stop Luna  is because, if she wins and Niquita loses the castle, Niquita would then live with Fado and Haroldo.

And that is something scared Haroldo greatly Hahah


----------



## Guifrog (May 28, 2021)

lenago said:


> To be honest the reason why Fado  and Haroldo actual stop Luna  is because, if she wins and Niquita loses the castle, Niquita would then live with Fado and Haroldo.
> 
> And that is something scared Haroldo greatly Hahah


That... sounds like a super valid reason
Poor Haroldo. And it would all end up falling on Fado, the duty of dealing with those two together...


----------



## Lenago (May 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> That... sounds like a super valid reason
> Poor Haroldo. And it would all end up falling on Fado, the duty of dealing with those two together...


Hahaha hero of a kingdom and dealing with a prankster brother a violent queen...guess the kid is not that lucky as well


----------



## Lenago (May 29, 2021)

Fado's one true weakness...spiders


----------



## Lenago (May 29, 2021)

Doodle: playing baseball


----------



## Lenago (May 29, 2021)

Doodle: gardening


----------



## Lenago (Jun 6, 2021)

A peak at my recente project Palette Kingdom characters as telegram stickers!










Ill be working on these fun little project and make stickers with Haroldo, Niquita and many others~


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

Small comic i made to show off Fado Interact with Mark (Haroldo's blood brother and Fado's adoptive brother)


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

awww haroldo is super cute, i wish someone could draw kiba in that style


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> awww haroldo is super cute, i wish someone could draw kiba in that style


The dog  in the comic i just  posted?
That Mark, Haroldo is another dog


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

lenago said:


> The dog  in the comic i just  posted?
> That Mark, Haroldo is another dog


no, the character in the first page


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

The bros meet the future  brother-in-law


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> no, the character in the first page


Ahhh hehe thanks buddy


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

haroldo just gives off all of the right cute and cartoony energy that makes a character lovable :3


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 8, 2021)

lenago said:


> Small comic i made to show off Fado Interact with Mark (Haroldo's blood brother and Fado's adoptive brother)


I'm super fond of the sweetness in this one
Maybe it passed unnoticed by me, but I wonder how Fado was adopted by Haroldo's family


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I'm super fond of the sweetness in this one
> Maybe it passed unnoticed by me, but I wonder how Fado was adopted by Haroldo's family


(Thats a plot i hope one day explore more  talk about fado's origin and why he is so strong)


----------



## Lenago (Jun 9, 2021)

Haroldo is a artist in training...but some critics are hard to deal with


----------

